# Fiasco Farms-No more goats?



## Nupine (Nov 13, 2007)

There website is my goat bible, and they seem like amazing people. But I was shocked, on one part of their website, it says they sold all their bucks and all their goats are for sale. This makes no sense. Does anyone know anything?
Ashlyn


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

It's actually said that for quite a long time now, I believe they are getting out of goats but should be keeping their site up.


----------



## BeeLady (Dec 12, 2008)

I just bought some herbal dewormer from them earlier this month. So even if they have to sell their goats I hope Molly still provides all the herbs and continues to share her goat experience. Very helpful website.


----------



## Anna (Oct 17, 2007)

It has said that for nearly a year, I know they have really cut down, but through Molly's blog I know she did have a few kids born this year. Maybe she is just slowly cutting back? I'm not sure about the goats, but she is planning to keep the site up.


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

I was searching the site for some info on what was happening awhile back and she said she was moving, didn't elaborate on why, but said she was continueing the herbal business?


----------



## BetterBuckskins (Feb 1, 2009)

They split up and sold the majority of the herd, don't know any details of what they kept, Molly is supposed to be continuing with the product line.


----------

